# The Pudden goes sledding on New Year's Day



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

How the heck are you filming that?

The stablelization is great - what kind of camcorder do you have?

They're such great pictures - has the Pudden ever run off with you?

Thanks for sharing those wonderful moments. I just can't help but smile watching the Pudden.

Pete

Sorry about the spelling - I stumped the spell check on "stablelization"


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> How the heck are you filming that?
> 
> The stablelization is great - what kind of camcorder do you have?
> 
> ...


stablelization = to be stabled when you're being unstable?  (sorry...)

I just hold the camera at arm's length and hope I get either the Pud or me in the pic. It's a ditzy little canon powershot S2. It's a still camera w. a video button  And yeah, it has an image stabilizer in there.

Yes, the Pudden has several extra gears that don't really get into use unless there's some wildlife up ahead. It goes like this:

bunny right ahead: 
mach 7 or 8, Mama yelling out "whoooa" in alarm.

flock of >20 ptarmigan suddenly flying up ahead:
mach 10, Mama going "nooooo" and preparing for impact

moose ahead on trail: 
warp 8, Mama either paralyzed with fear or reflexes kicking in and mama executing emergency butt break in snow (buh bye another ski pant bottom)

neighborhood ankle biter zooming in from the sidelines:
warp 10 with evasive maneuvers and attack sequence, Mama in a tangle of lines and skis with her face dragged through the snow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You two just have too much darned fun together. Will we be seeing you two in the Iditarod this year with you unconventional set up? Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the Pudden videos. I especially love the stop, drop, and roll at the end of the first one. It's amazing how surefooted she is on the ice.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think I could be laughing any harder...the wildlife deterrent is exactly what I was thinking of and you summed it eloquently...sounds like Mama takes some pretty exciting rides with the Pudden at the helm.

That's sure a good quality video for a still camera - it looks as though Canon continues to lead the pack with the quality of their camera's.

Once again thank you for the smiles.

Pete


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome videos!! I was wondering if you had any steering mechanism on that sled until the part in the 1st video when you start heading for the brush LOL Looks like so much fun for you and Pudden


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Pudden....you must take video of pudden chasing neighborhood ankle biter (but no close ups of your face in the snow.)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pudden said:


> stablelization = to be stabled when you're being unstable?  (sorry...)
> 
> I just hold the camera at arm's length and hope I get either the Pud or me in the pic. It's a ditzy little canon powershot S2. It's a still camera w. a video button  And yeah, it has an image stabilizer in there.
> 
> ...


Now, see those are the events you need to video!

Pudden makes it look so easy, I guess once she gets you going you just slide along with no effort.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Love,love, love that Pudden. She is amazing. Thank-you for the video.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

you had the best new year beginning!Way to go Pudden and her Mom.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Can Daisy and me come visit?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's freakin' awesome! How much training did you do to get that far? (I would love to train mine to pull something when she is old enough)


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

How fun, and neato, and cool, and exciting, and pretty, and cold, and... FUN! Thanks for sharing your videos. What a great place to live with all the natural outdoor resources. I bet Pudden just loves it. Her snow angel at the end of vid. 1 cracked me up. What a girl!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing a bit more of Puddens' life - love the rolling, and now you have planted the images of what happens when wildlife/anklebiters are spotted into our minds I think it is only fair that you get it on video.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome videos! Looks like so much fun!  Pudden is a sweetie!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> That's freakin' awesome! How much training did you do to get that far? (I would love to train mine to pull something when she is old enough)


I never had to teach her to pull. When I adopted Pudden, she was full of wild and reckless energy and she'd pull no matter who or what she was attached to. The training I gave her made her a bit more disciplined, and I also taught her gee and haw (right and left).


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Can Daisy and me come visit?


oh please, do! Daisy and Pud can go fishing for salmon in the river together


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Has she ever pulled you off track? I mean, she goes off into the blue and you're behind?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great video and it sure was fun to watch! Pudden has sure found her soulmate with you. I don't think she would do well in a "standard" life.

Your camera works well. I don't believe I would have a free hand to hold it with though (Image of me gripping the sled so hard my knuckles crack......) and I am afraid I would do an unscheduled "dismount" far too often. I love living your life vicariously though.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Woo-Hoo! Look at Pudden go! Love the adventures you share - THANKS!! (and Cedar wants to come help catch salmon!)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW you are so brave going over that pond it looks like water in places but I guess it is very thick considering how cold it looks out there
and yes I also love the stop drop and roll from the first video


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that loks like a wonderful way to ring in the New Year, but it's hard to tell who's having more fun....Mama or the Pud????


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia you and Pudden dog are just the best. Her adventures will always make me smile. Thanks!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Whooooo what a fantastic time you and the Pudden have and such a very special bond, I love reading about your adventures whether Grandma visits or sledging videos please keep them coming.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you use any sort of method to train her to do this? I'm sitting here thinking my folks are moving to Vermont and their 1 1/2 year old purebred mutt has wayyyy too much energy! Pulling something might be great for her! 

We have a family friend that does drafting (pulling carts) with their Berners, would that be a similar training to pulling a sled? 

I LOVEEEE THE VIDEOS!!! THAT LOOKS LIKE SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!!!!


----------

